# What angle plane to use with a shooting board



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

I am planning on making a shooting board (soon ??)

What is the best angle plane to use with the board??

Most videos use a # 4 & up high angle block plane for the mitered angles

but

a low angle block plane is "made" to cut end grain & since that is what you usually use a shooting board for wouldn't it make sense to use a low angle plane when shooting miters??

What would be the advantages to use one over the other?

TIA smitty


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not a plane expert but I thought the low angle was for both. Here is LV's specially made shooting plane if you happen to have $400 C burning a hole in your pocket. Veritas® Shooting Plane - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You can always use a #4, but I'd consider something longer with more mass. I have a #6 for use on my shooting board. The weight really adds power to each stroke and reduces the effort required to get the job done.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

low angle jack or smoother plane..

or...

Veritas® Shooting Plane - Lee Valley Tools

or...

Veritas® Miter Plane - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

That is one nice plane, although a little rich for my blood - specially considering how little I would probably use it. Most of my miter "fitting" is done on smaller sections - trimming cabinet installations, etc. - so I bought one of these Veritas® Shooting Sanders - Lee Valley Tools as I figured that it would be good for bead moldings, little coves, etc. I haven't used it yet but next "non-shop" project is a headboard for my wife and I need to trim around the inside of the panels, 5/8" x 5/8" moldings, so it should be perfect for sneaking up on that perfect fit. I've looked at the Miter Trimmers, and watched demo videos, and can see where that would be a great tool for a picture framer - or even a trim carpenter for finishing out wainscoting and so forth - but again not something that I would come close to using enough to justify the cost. Not that I always use that when looking at buying a tool, sometimes it just has to talk to me and it comes home with me.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

tomp913 said:


> That is one nice plane, although a little rich for my blood - specially considering how little I would probably use it. Most of my miter "fitting" is done on smaller sections - trimming cabinet installations, etc. - so I bought one of these Veritas® Shooting Sanders - Lee Valley Tools as I figured that it would be good for bead moldings, little coves, etc. I haven't used it yet but next "non-shop" project is a headboard for my wife and I need to trim around the inside of the panels, 5/8" x 5/8" moldings, so it should be perfect for sneaking up on that perfect fit. I've looked at the Miter Trimmers, and watched demo videos, and can see where that would be a great tool for a picture framer - or even a trim carpenter for finishing out wainscoting and so forth - but again not something that I would come close to using enough to justify the cost. Not that I always use that when looking at buying a tool, sometimes it just has to talk to me and it comes home with me.


Tom if I had to justify my tool all I would have is a hand saw. :grin:


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm with you Don except I would also have a hammer.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

When I was getting started with tools, my wife's favorite saying was, "My father built a house with just a hammer and a saw", end of tool discussion. As time went by, I learned to fight back - and she conceded, one by one, that he "might" have had a level, and a rafter square, and one of the string-thingys with the chalk on it, and.......... Once the conceding started, it was game over - although she still struggles with why anyone would need more than one hammer. Have managed to avoid bringing up a discussion as to why anyone would need more than one router though.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@tomp913 - how many pots and pans and wooden spoons and kitchen utensils does your wife use - if she's anything like mine, I dare say there's a special device in the kitchen for just about most things. But you may not want to start that conversation - just sayin' :stop:


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@vchiarelli

Haven't managed to stay married for over 52 years without learning when to keep my mouth shut - but you are right, she has more spoons than I have routers. :wink:


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey all, 

Just wanted to let you know that I have moved this thread to the DIY section under Router Forums Community as it is more appropriate there. 

Let us know if you have questions or concerns about the site's forums or any issues with your account. 

Thank you all helping out your fellow members -- keep up the great work!  

Cheers,
Natalie


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

really should be in "tools and woodworking".....


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Admin said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I have moved this thread to the DIY section under Router Forums Community as it is more appropriate there.
> 
> ...


Don't agree, Natalie...the question and discussion is about a specific tool need and options available...

Thanks for watching over us though...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think the move killed this very interesting discussion. Now we have to go searching for it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Don't agree, Natalie...the question and discussion is about a specific tool need and options available...


agreed..


----------

